# Off to the body shop



## SlamminGears65Goat (Apr 29, 2012)

Well,
after a long wait, and a lot of work, it was time to give it to a professional.
The body went today, the frame should follow later in the week.
Although I thought about taking it all the way myself, it came down to the price of waiting (for me to learn, make mistakes, etc), vs. paying a professional to get it done in a timely fashion.
I'm 53 in Feb, and I'm just itching to drive it again. 
Given the choice of having the satisfaction of doing it myself, or 
getting it done sooner, and getting behind the wheel again, well, I 
guess my choice is obvious.
I really appreciate all the input from everyone. I'll get some pics loaded as soon as I figure out how to make the pics small enough to post (any help regarding this topic would be appreciated!). It's a helluva early Christmas present, knowing work will start on it soon.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

*Resizing Pictures*



SlamminGears65Goat said:


> I'll get some pics loaded as soon as I figure out how to make the pics small enough to post (any help regarding this topic would be appreciated!). It's a helluva early Christmas present, knowing work will start on it soon.


This is one of many ways to resize pictures using a Windows 7 computer.

Mouse over the picture on your computer and get the dimensions of the picture;








Right click on the picture, select "Open With" and then select "Paint";








Once the picture is opened select "Resize"








The best size for pictures on this forums is around 600 pixels wide,

600 divided by 2048(actual picture size) = 29%








Replace 100% with 29% in the horizontal setting and the vertical setting will change. Select OK and the picture will be resized.








If you want to save the original picture use another name for the resized picture.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Restoring the car is easier than re-sizing the pics!!!!:cheers:rofl:


----------



## SlamminGears65Goat (Apr 29, 2012)

*see if this works*

Eric,
I did what you suggested, and it worked.
You're right, restoring the car is easier!
Thanks for the help!


----------



## DSMTiger (Nov 17, 2012)

SlamminGears65Goat said:


> Well,
> after a long wait, and a lot of work, it was time to give it to a professional.
> The body went today, the frame should follow later in the week.
> Although I thought about taking it all the way myself, it came down to the price of waiting (for me to learn, make mistakes, etc), vs. paying a professional to get it done in a timely fashion.
> ...


:agree
I am 65 and have worked on and restored a number of cars. I'm part way through restoring my GTO. About a month ago I decided that I really didn't want to remove and strip body. I also do not have a rotisserie to mount body on so work can be pretty demanding. I, like you, am having a restoration shop do all the body and paint work. It will be done a lot quicker than I would have completed it. I will do mechanical work on the chassis and reassemble the car. Wouldn't be doing it this way if I were 20 years younger. The way I figure it, at least I am still havong fun with the hobby and am keeping some good muscle cars on the streets.


----------



## Wob (Dec 2, 2010)

SlamminGears65Goat said:


> Eric,
> I did what you suggested, and it worked.
> You're right, restoring the car is easier!
> Thanks for the help!



Its a proud moment watching your kid go off to boot camp 

Enjoy.


----------



## SlamminGears65Goat (Apr 29, 2012)

DSM,
I took mine as far as I could, staying within my "cost/benefit analysis". I know that if I went further, since I've never done the rebuilding part before, it would be more costly than beneficial, except for the "I did it myself" part. It's better for me, time wise, and cost wise, to get a part time job (I did) that would allow me to use that $ to pay the professional, and be driving it probably 3-4 years earlier than if I did it myself.
That was the bottom line for me.
Wob, hadn't thought of it that way, but that's a great analogy!


----------

